# Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???



## Stin1111 (9. Juli 2009)

HI Leute!
Ich war letztes we zum erstenmal bei einem Brandungsangeln dabei und es hat mir super gefallen! Nun möchte ich mir selber eine Rute anschaffen damit ich, mit den Jungs ordentlich mitangeln kann! Aber welche Rute?? Ihr habt ja in einem Thema schon ordentlich welche aufgelistet....aber woher weiss ich, welche gut für mich ist? Ich bin 1,70 groß und wiege gerade mal 57kg also bin ich auch nicht gerade die stärkste! Habe nämlich gehört das das auch alles eine rolle bei der auswahl der Rute spielt! Aber wie finde ich nun die Perfekte Rute für mich? Habt ihr da Tips auf was ich im Laden achten sollte?? 

Gruß Stin


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Moin Stin,

ich würde dir eine dreiteilige Steckrute 4,2m empfehlen. Das Wurfgewicht sollte bei 200gr liegen. Es muss keine Kohlefaser sein. Achte darauf, dass die Rollenhalterung in der richtigen Höhe für dich sitzt. Wichtig ist auch eine entsprechende Rolle mit großem Schnurfassungsvermögen und Salzwasserbeständigkeit. Als Schnur benutze ich eine gute Geflochtene (20kg). Dann brauchst du auch keine Schlagschnur.
Um gutes Gerät zu haben solltest du mind. 200 - 250 € einplanen.

Grüße von der Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## Stin1111 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das Gled ist mir dahin gelativ egal! Woher weiss ich denn ob die Rollenhalterung in der richtigen höhe für mich ist??


----------



## mcmc (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Dreiteilige Steckrute in 4,20m würde ich auch empfehlen.Wenn Dir das Geld relativ egal ist, solltest Du aber schon Kohlefaser nehmen und Wurfgewicht bis 250g. Hat einfach die bessere Aktion und ist mehr für alle Wetter, wenn Du mal schwere Bleie benutzen musst.Ich weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst und ob dort ein Dealer Deines Vertrauens vorhanden ist. Lass Dich sonst dort mal beraten. Gute Rolle ist auch sehr wichtig.Es gibt einige Ruten/ Rollen-Kombinationen, bei denen Du nichts falsch machen kannst, siehe auch den Thread "Brandungsruten/ Brandungsrollen".


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, in einen Laden Deiner Wahl zu gehen und Dich ordentlich beraten zu lassen bzw. die Ruten in die Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen.
Ich selber fische zwei Shimano Beastmaster in 4,20mtr mit zwei Tica Abbyss dran, hab eine 12er geflochtene und eine 23er Schlagschnur. Bin Super zufrieden. Bei den Shimanos kannst Du die Griffe in der Länge einstellen.
Grüße


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Die richtige Höhe kannst du wie folgt testen: Schraube eine Rolle an's Handteil der Rute, stelle das Teil auf den Boden, wenn sie gerade steht muss die Rolle bei angewinkelten Armen direkt von deiner Brust sitzen.

Ps.: Ich würde keine dünnere Geflochtene als eine 20er nehmen. Die frisst sich zu schnell in der dicken Spule fest und kann dann schlecht ausgeworfen werden. Sorry Forellenhunter, habe da meine Erfahrungen. Wie gesagt, du brauchst dann auch keine Schlagschnur.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Die richtige Höhe kannst du wie folgt testen: Schraube eine Rolle an's Handteil der Rute, stelle das Teil auf den Boden, wenn sie gerade steht muss die Rolle bei angewinkelten Armen direkt von deiner Brust sitzen.
> 
> Ps.: Ich würde keine dünnere Geflochtene als eine 20er nehmen. Die frisst sich zu schnell in der dicken Spule fest und kann dann schlecht ausgeworfen werden. Sorry Forellenhunter, habe da meine Erfahrungen. Wie gesagt, du brauchst dann auch keine Schlagschnur.
> 
> ...


 
Da wäre ja das Handteil der Rute fast 1,30mtr lang? Bist Du Dir sicher?
Ich kenne viele, die fischen dünne geflochtene, ich kenne einige, die fischen dicke geflochtene, und ich kenne einige, die fischen Mono mit und ohne Schlagschnur. Ich hab mit der dünnen geflochtenen die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Rolle, die eine kanns, die andere kanns vielleicht nicht.
Grüße


----------



## Stin1111 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Also das mit den höhe zur Brust verstehe ich auch nicht ganz! |uhoh: 
Aber naja irgendwie werde ich das schon hinbekommen!


----------



## mcmc (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Die richtige Höhe kannst du wie folgt testen: Schraube eine Rolle an's Handteil der Rute, stelle das Teil auf den Boden, wenn sie gerade steht muss die Rolle bei angewinkelten Armen direkt von deiner Brust sitzen.
> 
> Ps.: Ich würde keine dünnere Geflochtene als eine 20er nehmen. Die frisst sich zu schnell in der dicken Spule fest und kann dann schlecht ausgeworfen werden. Sorry Forellenhunter, habe da meine Erfahrungen. Wie gesagt, du brauchst dann auch keine Schlagschnur.
> 
> ...



Ob sich eine Geflochtene in der Spule festfrisst, liegt allein an der Wicklung der Rolle. Shimano Ultegra oder vergleichbare Rollen mit billigem Monofil (z.B. 0,30mm) unterfüttern , 250m 0,12 oder 0,15 Fireline(Hauptschnur) mit 8-9m 0,31 Fireline(Schlagschnur) drüber, 150g dran und mit allem was geht raus damit. Da frisst sich nichts fest, weil die Rollen sehr gut wickeln. Da keine Dehnung vorhanden ist, sollte die Rute das aber auch abkönnen. Welche Ruten dafür geeignet sind, ist hier in diversen Threads nachzulesen.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Moin Stin,

ein Rutenstück ist 1,4m lang (4,2m / 3 = 1,4m). Bei Brandungsruten sind die Stücke fast immer gleich lang. Die Rolle müsste bei dir etwa in 1,1m - 1,2m Höhe sitzen. Aber ich hab da auch nicht so richtig Ahnung von: Ich gehe erst seit 26 Jahren Brandungsangeln und war in der Zeit nur ca. 150 Mal los. 

Mit der dünnen Schnur war bei mir das Problem, wenn ich mal festgesessen hatte oder ich schwer am Kurbeln war (5kg Seetang herangepumpt!). Aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Erfahrung gemacht.

Allerbest ut Oostfriesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tino (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Also 4,20m bei 1,70cm ist definitiv zu lang.
Die fische ich bei 1,93cm.
Hol dir eine in 3,90m.Mit dem etwas kürzeren Hebel wirst Du besser und leichter werfen.
Als Anfänger rate ich dir zu einer Mono-Schnur.Die verzeiht leichter Wurffehler.
Vor die Mono bindest Du mit nem Blutknoten einen sogenannten Tapertip.
Der kleine Blutknoten gleitet fast wie normale Mono durch die Ringe.
Normale 60er Schlagschnur kann beim Wurf reissen wenn der dicke Schlagschnurknoten an den Ringen hängen bleibt.
Beim Albrightknoten z.B. ist der Knoten immerhin 1,2 mm dick.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Moin Tino,

der Junge wächst noch!
Ich bin 1,80m und mein Bruder 1,86m. Wir fischen nur mit 4,2m Ruten. Die machen auch richtig "Dampf".
Blei 125gr = 156m Weite auf Baltrum beim Trainingswerfen, geworfen mit einer Niedermeyer 4,2m. Im Schnitt 130m.
Das spricht doch für sich.

Schnur:
Bei einer 20er Geflochtenen fällt die Schlagschnur weg. Also bleibt auch kein Knoten in den Ringen hängen.

Gruß, zander-ralf


----------



## Tino (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Wenn Du oben richtig liest handelt es sich um eine Frau.
Ich sehe den Nachteil bei der multifilen bei guten Seitenwind.Da fliegen schon etliche Meter von der Spule.
Bei einer einigermaßen vernünftigen Brandung kommst du nicht weit mit 125gr.Nicht nur die Wurfweite leidet wie Du weisst ,sondern das ganze gerödel fängt an zu rollen und macht sich selbständig.
Als Anfänger sind diese Kriterien nicht so wünschenswert,finde ich.Da sollte man grösseres Augenmerk auf eine vernünftige und einfache Wurftechnik und entspanntes angeln legen.
Der Rest kommt von ganz allein.


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Da muss ich von meiner Warte aus dem Tino mal zustimmen...  Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt schwächlich, aber mit ganz knappen 1,70 m definitiv nicht das längste Lebewesen auf Erden. Mit meiner 3,90 m Brandungspeitsche komme ich weitaus besser zurecht als mit der Leihangel von Kumpel Jörg in 4,20 m. Die 30 cm mehr an Hebel sind nicht zu verachten. Meistens passt da die Grifflänge zur Rollenhalterposition auch etwas besser zum Angler/zur Anglerin, als bei den längeren Geschossen. Das Drehmoment, was man so auf die Montage bringt, ist bei kürzeren Leutchens so deutlich höher!


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Moin Stin,

bist du echt eine Anglerin? Sorry, hab ich nicht gepeilt.
Dann gebe ich Tino gerne recht. Habe dich für einen 14 jährigen Jungen gehalten, der noch 15cm wächst und 30kg zunimmt. Mein Bruder und ich sind natürlich 90 - 100kg Brummer.
Ein Tipp: Geh' zu einem guten Gerätehändler und sage ihm, dass du 250,-€ ausgeben willst; aber nur bei einer vernünftigen Beratung! Du musst die Rute in der Hand haben. Lass sie dir ruhig nach draussen bringen und steck sie zusammen. Rolle 'dran und mal einen "Trockenwurf" durchziehen! Dann weisst du was Sache ist!!! 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Hallo Stin,

fische in der Brandung wie Forellenhunter die 4,2 m. Shimano Beastmaster und komme 
bei meinen 169 cm. und 76 kg. damit sehr gut zurecht. Habe auch noch eine 4,0 m. Byron Slim Surf, die ich bei leichterer Brandung gerne einsetze.
Beide Ruten haben einen höhenverstellbaren Rollenhalter, den man einfach auf seine eigene Armlänge einstellen kann. So bekam ich selbst die 4,2 m. Shimano nach etwas Übung sehr gut aufgeladen.

Viele Grüße
Rocky Coast


----------



## Stin1111 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Tino,
> 
> der Junge wächst noch!
> Ich bin 1,80m und mein Bruder 1,86m. Wir fischen nur mit 4,2m Ruten. Die machen auch richtig "Dampf".
> ...



Ey |uhoh: Ich bin doch kein Junge! Ich bin ein Mädel 22 Jahre alt und ich wachse bestimmt nicht mehr! |bla:


----------



## Stin1111 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - aber welche Rute???*

Wenn Brandungsruten zu schwer wären, würde ich mal in Richtung Feeder-Ruten schauen. Habe schon einige Angler gesehen, die damit fast genauso weit werfen wie mit Brandungsruten. Unterm Strich würd ich aber zu einem Händler gehen und die Ruten in die Hand nehmen.
Grüße


----------

